# DNA Parentage Testing



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Hello, I searched for the answer and haven't come up with it yet so I figured to just ask. 
I was wondering if it were possible to send in a hair sample to either Animal Genetics or UC Davis or both for a DNA profile in hopes it could possibly find a match that has as well been DNA profiled? 
My girl was sold to me with the promiss of a breeders report. After a year now I have yet to acquire this breeders report or any other information to go upon. The beginning story was she was bought from a ranch in Bakersfield California and a granddaughter of Shining Spark. Within the following months I was told they were still waiting to get her breeders report from who they got her from. I continued to press the issue to be told said ranch owner recently passed and the family was fighting over the estate and knew nothing about horses and papers. 
I patiently waited a few more months. Pressed the issue once again just to be told the breeders report was not promised. I begged with them for any further information, anything, like the name of the ranch they got her from or a name of a sire or dam, anything. They simply responded with they had no information to give me. 
So now I am wondering, is there a possibility of finding a matching DNA profile if the possible sire or dam have been DNA profiled in the past of course? 
What are my options? 
Thanks for any input.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

what ranch in Bakersfield? you can private message me the name, and i will PM back to see if I know of the people or what i have heard


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

stevenson said:


> what ranch in Bakersfield? you can private message me the name, and i will PM back to see if I know of the people or what i have heard


I have no idea what ranch unfortunately. They just said a ranch in Bakersfield. They said they purchased her a week before I came out to see her and that was April 2012. They then claimed the ranch owner died and that was about may/june of 2012. 
If anything like this sounds familiar to you of a ranch owner in Bakersfield passing away last year around that time, that would help, maybe?
I have begged for any other info and they never cooperated with me. I am on my own now.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

hmmm.. not recently, but then that happens quite often here. Depends on whom the horse was purchased from, usually if it was at an auction, and the papers are not in hand, then there are none.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

let me ask around. i will see what i kind find out. Do you have a pic of the horse ? UC Davis has kits for dna test, so does AQHA .. send them an email.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

dont know if this would be the ranch.. go to the web page ,, J and L performance horses. good luck


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

stevenson said:


> hmmm.. not recently, but then that happens quite often here. Depends on whom the horse was purchased from, usually if it was at an auction, and the papers are not in hand, then there are none.


Understand. Thank you for your responses  
They claimed to get her straight from a ranch out of Bakersfield along with a few other fillies. All 2010 & 2011 crop. They told me she was a February 2010 filly which checked out true (not necessarily february but in 2010 at some point) via aging of her teeth during the vet confirmation. 

At this point I am throwing anything they said out the window since they could never for fill their part of the deal or even work with me with any further information. 
The reason why I asked the question on DNA profiling.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

They can compare 2 samples, but I don't think they'll test one horse and run it against their entire database to look for possible parents (if they even maintain a database of the results that could be searched like that...)


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

verona1016 said:


> They can compare 2 samples, but I don't think they'll test one horse and run it against their entire database to look for possible parents (if they even maintain a database of the results that could be searched like that...)


That's what I was thinking and afraid of...
Either way she is a great horse. Bought her with intentions of her being register-able but it's looking to be impossible, oh well. :?
Just learned a valuable lesson on purchasing the hard way. :-(

Thanks though guys!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Short answer is no. There is no data base set up to run the sample against like that. You MUST know who you want your sample checked against so they can pull that specific horse's DNA to run the sample against to check for parentage.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Did you go look at the web site ? they have horses with that bloodline.valley tree ranch is another big ranch. I will try to think of some more ranches..


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

NdAppy said:


> Short answer is no. There is no data base set up to run the sample against like that. You MUST know who you want your sample checked against so they can pull that specific horse's DNA to run the sample against to check for parentage.


Thank you  I figured as much but just needed to know for sure. I knew I would find the exact answer here.


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

stevenson said:


> Did you go look at the web site ? they have horses with that bloodline.valley tree ranch is another big ranch. I will try to think of some more ranches..


I have checked out that first ranch. I will also check out Valley Tree. Thank you so very much for these ranch names.


----------

